# Caution: Idiot at Work!



## jirodriguez (Jan 12, 2010)

*[font=verdana, helvetica, sans-serif]Honestly - there are more of them I swear than us![/font]*

*[font=verdana, helvetica, sans-serif]IDIOT SIGHTING[/font][font=verdana, helvetica, sans-serif]We had to have the garage door repaired. The Sears repairman told us that one of our problems was that we did not have a[/font][font=verdana, helvetica, sans-serif]"large" enough motor on the opener. I thought for a minute, and said that we had the largest one Sears made at that time, a 1/2 horsepower.[/font][font=verdana, helvetica, sans-serif]He shook his head and said, "Lady, you need a 1/4 horsepower." I responded that 1/2 was larger than 1/4. He said,[/font][font=verdana, helvetica, sans-serif]"NO, it's not. Four is larger than two." [/font][font=verdana, helvetica, sans-serif]We haven't used Sears repair since.[/font]*

*[font=verdana, helvetica, sans-serif]IDIOT SIGHTING[/font][font=verdana, helvetica, sans-serif]My daughter and I went through the McDonald's take-out window and I gave the clerk a $5 bill. Our total was $4.25, so I also[/font][font=verdana, helvetica, sans-serif]handed her a quarter.[/font][font=verdana, helvetica, sans-serif]She said, "you gave me too much money." I said, "Yes I know, but this way you can just give me a dollar bill back." She[/font][font=verdana, helvetica, sans-serif]sighed and went to get the manager who asked me to repeat my request. I did so, and he handed me back the quarter, and said[/font][font=verdana, helvetica, sans-serif]"We're sorry but they could not do that kind of thing." The clerk then proceeded to give me back $1 and 75 cents in change. [/font][font=verdana, helvetica, sans-serif]Do not confuse the clerks at McD's.[/font]*

*[font=verdana, helvetica, sans-serif] IDIOT SIGHTING :[/font][font=verdana, helvetica, sans-serif]I live in a semi - rural area. We recently had a new neighbor call the local township administrative office to request the removal of the DEER CROSSING sign on our road. The reason: "Too many deer are being hit by cars out here! I don't think this is a good place for them to be crossing anymore." [/font]*

*[font=verdana, helvetica, sans-serif]IDIOT SIGHTING IN FOOD SERVICE:[/font][font=verdana, helvetica, sans-serif]My daughter went to a local Taco Bell and ordered a taco. She asked the person behind the counter for "minimal lettuce." He said he was sorry, but they only had iceburg lettuce. [/font][font=verdana, helvetica, sans-serif]From Kansas City , MO.[/font]*

*[font=verdana, helvetica, sans-serif]IDIOT SIGHTING: [/font][font=verdana, helvetica, sans-serif]I was at the airport, checking in at the gate when an airport employee asked, "Has anyone put anything in your baggage without your knowledge?" To which I replied, "If it was without my knowledge, how would I know?" He smiled knowingly and nodded,[/font][font=verdana, helvetica, sans-serif]"That's why we ask."[/font][font=verdana, helvetica, sans-serif]Happened in Birmingham, Ala.[/font]*

* [font=verdana, helvetica, sans-serif]IDIOT SIGHTING: [/font][font=verdana, helvetica, sans-serif]The stoplight on the corner buzzes when it's safe to cross the street. I was crossing with an intellectually challenged coworker of mine. She asked if I knew what the buzzer was for. I explained that it signals blind people when the light is red. Appalled, she[/font][font=verdana, helvetica, sans-serif]responded, "What on earth are blind people doing driving?!" [/font][font=verdana, helvetica, sans-serif]She was a probation officer in Wichita , TX[/font]*

*[font=verdana, helvetica, sans-serif]IDIOT SIGHTING :[/font][font=verdana, helvetica, sans-serif]At a good-bye luncheon for an old and dear coworker. She was leaving the company due to "downsizing. " Our manager commented cheerfully, "This is fun. We should do this more often." Not another word was spoken. We all just looked at each other with that deer-in-the- headlights stare. [/font][font=verdana, helvetica, sans-serif]This was a lunch at Texas Instruments.[/font]*

*[font=verdana, helvetica, sans-serif]IDIOT SIGHTING:[/font][font=verdana, helvetica, sans-serif]I work with an individual who plugged her power strip back into itself and for the sake of her life, couldn't understand why her system would not turn on.[/font][font=verdana, helvetica, sans-serif]A deputy with the Dallas County Sheriffs office, no less. [/font]*

*[font=verdana, helvetica, sans-serif]IDIOT SIGHTING :[/font][font=verdana, helvetica, sans-serif]When my husband and I arrived at an automobile dealership to pick up our car, we were told the keys had been locked in it. We[/font][font=verdana, helvetica, sans-serif]went to the service department and found a mechanic working feverishly to unlock the driver's side door. As I watched from the passenger side, I instinctively tried the door handle and discovered that it was unlocked. "Hey," I announced to the technician, "its open!" His reply, "I know. I already got that side."[/font][font=verdana, helvetica, sans-serif]This was at the Ford dealership in Canton , Mississippi[/font]*

*[font=verdana, helvetica, sans-serif]STAY ALERT! They walk among us... and the scary part is that they VOTE and they REPRODUCE ! [/font]*


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 12, 2010)

DOH! Sorry it took out all the spacing between them.... *sigh*.

New idiot sighting... sitting at computer trying to post to jokes!


----------



## fired up (Jan 12, 2010)

My wife went in to the grocery store here a few months ago. She found a young girl working in the produce department and asked her "Do you know where I can find Bok Choy?" The young girl replied "Ummmm, I don't think he works here anymore"


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 12, 2010)

Common sense is also missing...


----------



## autoferret (Jan 12, 2010)

Its been missing!


----------



## nwdave (Jan 12, 2010)

What's really tragic is these aren't made up jokes.  When some homeowners 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 do their own electrical work, I call that job security.  I'm an electrician.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 12, 2010)

Damn! Bellingham is a tad far to drive for a little side job wiring my garage!

I'll pay you in Que?!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 13, 2010)

*ROFLMAO...*


----------

